# [SOLVED] Error Code 0x80070002



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, I have a problem with logging in to administrator. When I click administrator, it shows up with a message called Windows Product Activation, and it says "A problem is preventing windows from accurately checking the license for this computer. Error code: 0x80070002 " I will post a photo of the message. It had been like this for a while and I have been using safe mode to use the PC for important things (Ms word, file transfer,etc). 

My computer was made from IBM and NetVista. So it is an old one. I was thinking of formatting this pc and installing windows xp again, but found out its not worth the trouble and should get another pc. A reason why I wanted to format it was because of this error I got logging in.

Is there a way to fix this? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*



sportsfan_156 said:


> Hello, I have a problem with logging in to administrator. When I click administrator, it shows up with a message called Windows Product Activation, and it says "A problem is preventing windows from accurately checking the license for this computer. Error code: 0x80070002 " I will post a photo of the message. It had been like this for a while and I have been using safe mode to use the PC for important things (Ms word, file transfer,etc).
> 
> My computer was made from IBM and NetVista. So it is an old one. I was thinking of formatting this pc and installing windows xp again, but found out its not worth the trouble and should get another pc. A reason why I wanted to format it was because of this error I got logging in.
> 
> Is there a way to fix this? Many thanks in advance.


Well in recovery console try this. *WARNING THIS MAY MESS UP ALL INSTALLED PROGRAMS* boot up your xp cd and hit r and run these commands

```
cd c:\windows\system32\config
ren sam sam.old
ren system system.old
ren software software.old
copy c:\windows\repair\software c:\windows\system32\config
copy c:\windows\repair\sam c:\windows\system32\config
copy c:\windows\repair\system c:\windows\system32\config
ren c:\windows\system32\wpa.dbl wpa.dbl.old
ren c:\windows\system32\wpa.bak wpa.bak.old
exit
```
You *will* need to to reactivate with your product key now and it should work.
When you get back into windows download and run seatools. 
run the short and extended test and if anyone of them fails you should replace the Hdd. 
Seatools downlaod: click here for download


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

I don't have the xp disk, nor recovery disk.. can I just run command prompt?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

Hmmm that error code is usually about Windows Update. If you can log in, try the Microsoft FixIt: You receive a "0x80070002" or "0x80070003" error code after you download an update from Windows Update, from Microsoft Update, or from Windows Server Update Services


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

Sorry I responded late, I've been a little busy. I downloaded the Microsoft Fixit installer and when I tried installing it I got this message (in picture).


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

I don't see the picture, here it is again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

Right click the* FixIt* and* Run As.... Administrator* you will need the built in *Administrator* password.


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

I right-clicked it but there is no option to Run As . Here's a photo


----------



## winxp rules (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

in safe mode open command prompt and type this 

```
ren c:\windows\system32\wpa.dbl wpa.dbl.old
ren c:\windows\system32\wpa.bak wpa.bak.old
```
now reboot your system


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

Hey guys, thanks a lot for your help, but I won't need it anymore. I've been using that website you recommended spunk funk ,craigslist. After a long search I found a laptop for $50. The only way ill fix that desktop is if I format it and reinstall windows. Thank you winxp rules and spunk funk for your assistence and trying to solve my problem. I will now put this thread as solved. Many thanks again.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Error Code 0x80070002*

You are welcome, please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

